

MPAA: Piracy is Not Theft After All - boh
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-piracy-is-not-theft-after-all-120520/

======
sp332
This is just a summary of an already short article at [http://advanced-
television.com/index.php/2012/05/20/mpaas-do...](http://advanced-
television.com/index.php/2012/05/20/mpaas-dodd-more-subtle-anti-piracy-
approach-needed/) but since that seems to be down, here's the text:

 _Dodd: ‘More subtle’ anti-piracy approach needed By Colin Mann

Chris Dodd, the Chairman and CEO of the Motion Picture Association (MPAA), has
reiterated his line that parties in both the creative and technology
communities must work together to move forward on legislation preventing theft
of intellectual property.

Speaking to trade magazine Variety at the Cannes Film Festival, Dodd alluded
to efforts to pass anti-piracy measures Protect I.P. Act (PIPA) in the US
Senate and its counterpart in the House, the Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA).

Although the measures had broad bipartisan backing last year, Internet
companies such as Google, Facebook and Twitter campaigned effectively against
the legislation, mobilising users on grounds that the new rules would impede
the free flow of information on the Internet.

“We’re in a transformative period with an explosion of technology that’s going
to need content,” he said, suggesting that Google chose wisely by making
Hollywood the enemy. “We’re going to have to be more subtle and consumer-
oriented,” he admitted. “We’re on the wrong track if we describe this as
thievery.”_

